# A glass of wine?



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

We bed share with our 3 month old son. He was 10 weeks preemie, so adjusted age of about 2 weeks. He is 9 lbs, healthy and sleeps great (I attribute some of this to the bed sharing). My husband and I have not had any wine/beer since we brought him home (for many reasons), but lately I have been thinking about a glass of wine, or a beer. One, not 5, not even 2....in fact, I may not even finish one.
I always think drinking and co sleeping is a big no-no, but does this mean I cant have a beer until he moves out of our bed....That could be awhile, especially if we want more kids. At what age did you feel comfortable having a drink at night while baby was in bed with you?


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

When DD was around 2-3 months I would have a glass of wine or small margarita. I'd just make sure I'd wait an hour and a half or so before bedtime. I took the no alcohol while bed sharing to mean don't go to bed tipsy/drunk and roll over on your kid.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had a glass of wine while sleeping, but made sure it was not more than that and I felt completely sober when going to sleep. Same for DH. I felt like I was just as aware of DS on those nights.


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Dissenter here. I wouldn't as long as I was co-sleeping. Perhaps I was ruled by fear in this case, but I just kept thinking: What if?? What if something happened AND I'd been drinking? I would never have forgiven myself.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

I think one glass of wine will be fine.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it's really a personal thing. How much does one glass of wine affect you? For me, it wouldn't even begin to make me tipsy, so one glass of wine or beer (sipped on a full belly, not clugged, obviously) is the same as not drinking at all. But, some people are very affected.

If you haven't had any alcohol since before you were pregnant, I'd have half a glass, early in the evening, several hours before you go to bed, and see how you feel. It only takes about one hour to metabolize one drink, so it should have plenty of time to leave your system before you lay down with your baby.

Personally, yes, I've had a drink or two in the last three years.







I don't think I started until DS was several months old, but that had more to do with desire than concern about the risk, since I wouldn't have gone to bed "feeling" the drink anyway. DD is only 6 weeks old and I haven't had any alcohol yet because I'm BFing feel like she's too little and eats too frequently at this point.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
I think it's really a personal thing. How much does one glass of wine affect you? For me, it wouldn't even begin to make me tipsy, so one glass of wine or beer (sipped on a full belly, not clugged, obviously) is the same as not drinking at all. But, some people are very affected.

If you haven't had any alcohol since before you were pregnant, I'd have half a glass, early in the evening, several hours before you go to bed, and see how you feel. It only takes about one hour to metabolize one drink, so it should have plenty of time to leave your system before you lay down with your baby.

This, it's different for everyone.


----------

